# Bored/Lazy Betta?



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

So I've had my betta Victor for almost two weeks now, and he just seems bored or lazy. Nothing seems wrong with him, he has a big appetite, swims fine, and looks healthy. But he spends a lot of time sitting on the plants or laying on the bottom. Is this normal behavior, or should I be concerned? He was very active the first week I had him, but now he just sits... 

I rearranged all of the decorations in his tank to try to make things less boring, but that didn't help. I've tried putting floating objects (a decorative fake lily pad and a piece of Styrofoam for a few minutes) to try to get a reaction out of him, but to no avail. I've even put a mirror next to his tank for a minute or two, but after I take it away, he goes back to loafing.

I have Victor in a 2.5 gallon with a heater and no filter. I do 100% water changes every 3 days, and I use a Betta Splendid water conditioner. I feed him Hikari Betta Bio-Gold pellets and freeze dried blood worms. Water temp is about 75 degrees.

So am I doing something wrong and should I be concerned about my fish? Is there anyway to encourage him to move a bit more? Or is Victor just a lazy butt  Thank you!!


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

You could try turning up the heat in his tank a little.. the best temperature for bettas is 78-80 degrees, so even though it's (only) three degrees, he may just feel a little chilled


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, I'll try to warm it up a bit and see if that helps.. Is it normal for bettas to be lazy?


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm sure it depends on their personality, but as far as I've seen mine are only lazy when it's really cold or late at night.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

No, not usually. Lethargy is usually a sign that something is up....be they not feeling well, or simply just a little cold(or, of course, late at night when its "Time for bed" as Capri said xD). Definitely turn his heat up a bit...you'd be amazed at how just a few degrees can affect activity level and such 
If hes still acting lethargic after a few days, perhaps up the water changes for a bit and get some Aquarium Salt(1 tsp per gallon, full dissolved before adding) and add that in. I find that usually perks up most bettas.

Another little bit of helpful advice....ditch the freeze-dried bloodworms. They really don't hold much nutritional value and can cause bloating rather easily. Frozen is MUCH better, though remember to only feed them once or twice a week as a treat


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I've tried the aquarium salt, didn't work... :-( But now I am noticing little white speckles on him that weren't there yesterday! I think it might be the Ich!!!! :shock: What can I do for my little buddy??


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Go to your pet store and they should have a variety of ich treatments. As none of my fish ever had ich I can't reccomend a brand, but I'm sure someone else can.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm actually treating for ich right now in one of my tanks. One male had it really bad so I think I'm going to have to do two sessions instead of one, but I'm using "Nox-Ich". It works pretty well, there aren't nearly as many on him as there were before I started.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I picked up some Quick Cure at Walmart and I've cranked up the heater to 84-86 degrees. I added aquarium salt too. And I started a new thread in the disease section because I didn't know how to move or edit this thread  

Here's the link to it:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=52131

Sorry, I was just so concerned about my little fishy!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

84-86 may be a _little_ on the high side IMO...I would say around 82, but no higher then 84 would be fine for treating ich.

Looks like your being helped by one of the best on your other thread though  Best of luck, I hope your little guy gets better!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

So about 82 then?? Ok, I'll turn it down a bit... And I found some weird brown stuff growing on a piece of gravel when I cleaned out the tank today... could that could have caused the ick?? It was dark brown and hard and gross looking :-?

Thanks I hope he gets better too! My poor fishy


----------

